# Copper Valley



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Can anyone give me a rough idea on price for copper valley? I just had a customer who I am meeting with first thing in the morning give me a call asking for prices for it to be installed on their roof.

If I can get the help, I appreciate it, if not, I won't die.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Check these out: Cha Ching $$$$

http://josephjenkins.com/store/copper-valleys/


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok Griz, now where do I buy cheap sheet coper so I can break it myself and sell it to bamm.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Start here, don't make any mistakes:jester::whistling

http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=1118&step=2&top_cat=87


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I said cheap. Also I don't think lots of 4ft pieces is what bamm is looking for.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

A 18" wide by 10' long piece is like $540.00

You can't use the word Copper & Cheap in the same sentence.:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I buy my copper sheet goods out of Chicago.

Uh, rain trade maybe?

I think I have been paying about 75 bucks for 16oz. 2'x8' sheets.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

griz said:


> A 18" wide by 10' long piece is like $540.00
> 
> You can't use the word Copper & Cheap in the same sentence.:whistling


540?! i have a few 3' x 10' sheets coiled up in my garage iv been sitting on for maybe 5 years... i'll cut and sell anyone some 18" pieces for 500:thumbup:


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

Bending your own is probably 1/2 as much, i.e. check local sheet prices.

I was on that site just today Griz. It came up for a google search on copper ridge roll. Small world.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

just bought some 2 weeks ago got 3 sheets of 3'x10' for $275 each.

Cole


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> just bought some 2 weeks ago got 3 sheets of 3'x10' for $275 each.
> 
> Cole


Shhhh! A half sheet is worth 540!


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Bam your roofing wholesaler should carry 3' x 10 copper sheets as well as 24" x 50' roll copper. We also used to send out the 3' x 10' sheets to a metal shop near our warehouse and have the 10' "W" valley's pre-bent and actually stocked them as well for the guys that didn't want to bend them themselves. We also stocked copper nails to secure them to the decks.

I did a church roof one time that wanted copper valley's, chimney flashings and gutters. We applied Grace (Vycor) ice and water under the copper valleys. I was just by there yesterday and that green patina on those valleys and gutters looks just awesome with the CT Landmark Georgetown Gray shingles we installed. That roof will likely outlast me.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Do you have soldering experience? Solder the valley peak as well as the valley seams. I get mine for $135 per $10 piece. 

If you want to bend it yourself, I pay about $175 for a 3'x10' 16oz. sheet.


I just called rain trade, I buy from them from time to time because they are not too far from me. I almost shat my pants when I read what warner was paying, I didn't notice he was buying 2x8. Current rain trade pricing (for me anyways) is $182 a 3x0 or $143 a W.


If you're going to bend your own, better to get 4x10' instead of 3x10's. You can bend a bigger valley.


If you happen to be driving into the Chicago area to pick it up (I'd have to assume there are suppliers closer) call me and we'll meet up for lunch.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Complete, is Vycor now rated for roofing? Last time I read it was for use on walls, windows and doors.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

we use a fair amount of copper
Last batch we bought was in june.
$177/sheet @ 3ft.x10ft. and $117 each for 18 inchx10ft. w valley
we used 140 ft. of valley on that job, plus I believe 5 sheets at 3x10
stephen

BTW---- pay attention to what you buy in the 24 inch by 50 ft. coils- even in 16 ounce some of it is significantly harder to bend then other stuff
also- there is a guy who posts here from time to time that I know pretty well from a different forum who is an amazing copper guy- he can tell you anything you want to know- but I am not gonna out hime 'cause i think he likes a low profile here.
best wishes,
stephen


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Do you have soldering experience? Solder the valley peak as well as the valley seams. I get mine for $135 per $10 piece.
> 
> If you want to bend it yourself, I pay about $175 for a 3'x10' 16oz. sheet.
> 
> ...


My last order was a year and a half ago and I think copper was much lower then.

I usually get 2x8 and 2x10' for what I use it on.

I still think the 2x10 was well under 100 bucks then.

Buying from them was 1/2 the price that I could get it locally for.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Stephen H said:


> we use a fair amount of copper
> Last batch we bought was in june.
> $177/sheet @ 3ft.x10ft. and $117 each for 18 inchx10ft. w valley
> we used 140 ft. of valley on that job, plus I believe 5 sheets at 3x10
> ...




Grant won't care.

Bam, look up seeyou. His real name is Grant and he does awesome work with copper....


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Rain Trade/Gutter Supply is probably your best online source for sheet copper. 

Jenkins only sells full crates of valley. I can beat their price for small amounts, but you can figure about $135 for shipping, regardless of the quantity and another $85 if you need lift gate service to unload it. 

3x10 16 oz is running between $175-$180 per sheet for less than crate quantities locally.

FWIW, I just unloaded two crates of 24 oz. It's my 1st go at using that thickness. Not that much harder to shear and bend, suprisingly.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Do you have soldering experience? Solder the valley peak as well as the valley seams. I get mine for $135 per $10 piece.
> 
> If you want to bend it yourself, I pay about $175 for a 3'x10' 16oz. sheet.
> 
> ...


Better yet, buy 2x10 and you won't have to shear it. 4x10 is mighty hard to handle without kinking it.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I pretty much only buy the 4x10's to be honest. I don't think my local suppliers stock the 2' sheets.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

my recollection is similar to cw&d,i think Grace had 2 different 3' roll products

1 had a plastic facing on top and 1 had a granular coating


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Last Summer bought 24in wide open valley of copper for $150 a pop. Of course it was mostly covered up with cedar shingles...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Grace roofing products: http://www.na.graceconstruction.com/product.cfm?mode=c&id=144&did=8 Note, no mention of Vycor.

Grace window and door flashing: http://www.na.graceconstruction.com/product.cfm?mode=c&id=41&did=26 Note the Vycor on nearly every product.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Wasn't there an employee of Grace that used to frequent this forum?


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

he works for Vycor now


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Grace roofing products: http://www.na.graceconstruction.com/product.cfm?mode=c&id=144&did=8 Note, no mention of Vycor.
> 
> Grace window and door flashing: http://www.na.graceconstruction.com/product.cfm?mode=c&id=41&did=26 Note the Vycor on nearly every product.


I think that Grace has some consistancy issues with their branding. Sometimes they throw the vycor on there and other times not.

Vycor Ultra a.k.a. Grace Ultra

http://www.na.graceconstruction.com/custom/international/building.html Vycor Ultra

http://www.na.graceconstruction.com/custom/underlayments/roofing_app_indicator/GRA02_060_5.swf Grace Ultra

Edit, after reading this thread a bit more and looking around, I think that maybe one of their sister sites maybe just needs some editing? Weird.


----------

